# Training tips + questions asked??



## ceceliaprentiss (Mar 25, 2015)

Okay so it's our first year showing our Nubian doe "Molly" at the fair, and just wanted some advice. Any tips on training her to walk in a circle, straighten out, etc. also I know the judges ask questions what are some frequent ones they ask?? (Also any other tips) Thank you so much!! I also attached some pics of Molly


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you looked in the show and 4H sections?

Pretty girl!


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

I had written up a long reply but the app messed up and lost it all so hear is a condensed version of that.
Google how to show dairy goats and you will get a great deal of results and answers from that. I could give most of that information, but its pretty easy for you to just search it. I will go into a few tips and tricks you might not find that I know as well as ask some questions to better answer your questions
#1 get the goat used to being touched everywhere and anywhere so that if the judge touches their stomach or udder area they don't flip out. 
#2 how old are you/person showing goat? That will determine what questions or maneuvers you and your doe will be asked to do. Younger kids will be asked simpler questions(name, breed, and/or age of goat etc.) While older kids could get asked ADGA or showmanship scorecard questions. 
#3 questions the judge asked will depend on your age of course, but also on your type of goat(meat, dairy, fiber, or Pygmy) and the type of judge(meat or dairy). Sometimes county fairs will just get one judge to judge all the goat classes and this can be very confusing and in some cases unfair to certain kids if you get a meat judge, but are showing dairy(this happened to me at my last fair judging).
#4 watch other people any chance you get. I watch all the classes up until my class at fair even when they are in my same age range. You can always learn the most from other peoples mistakes and triumphs. You can also learn a lot about how a certain judge does things. If your in the 4th class than often you can watch the first 2 classes before you have to go get you goat for your class.
#5 ask questions to more experienced people and see if they have any tips or tricks to make showing easier. I love to give out help to new or younger showers and every goat shower I have met is the same. 
#6 if possible practice where you will be showing your goat(a lot of clubs do this anyway). It will get your goat used to the arena and you used to how the arena is set up and the size you will have to complete maneuvers.
#7 one last thing. Learn how to stack up your goat. Look it up("how to stack a dairy goat"), ask questions to other goat people, and hopefully your club can help you with that as well. 
After you look up some stuff if you have any more questions feel free to ask either on here or PM me.


----------

